# Bombardier SW-48 Sidewalk Plow For Sale



## franchise15

Approx 6391 Miles and 959 Hours, Regularly maintained and fully operational. Located in Michigan. Please reply for more details if interested.


----------



## Missie1179

Good Morning-

Is this Bombardier still available?  If so how much are you selling it for and what other information can you provide to me on it?

Thank you

Melissa Barr
Administrative Assistant
Village of Depew-Department of Public Works
716-683-5700 x 512
Email: mbarr@villageofdepew.org


----------



## hotmexican42

if this is still available please email me personally at hotmexican42@hotmail.com. i am interested in the pricing and condition.


----------



## John5756

Have you sold the Bombardier snow plow? Can you please respond with pricing and information. Thanks John Psqua58005@aol.com


----------

